# Matte Passat CC V6



## SeymuR (Dec 4, 2009)

3.6 V6 FSI 4Motion (300 hp)


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Matte Passat CC V6 (SeymuR)*

Very nice... Classnoe avto http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is this a wrap? or a paint job... tell us more about the light...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: Matte Passat CC V6 (SeymuR)*

Wow, this is pretty cool. I admire your effort. Not sure I could ever do this to my CC, but appreciate your design. I am a huge fan of Satin Black and will someday own a 40s or 50s Mercury painted that color. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SeymuR (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Matte Passat CC V6 (mdtony)*

*mdtony*
Thanks... Spasibo)
Yes, this is special car wrap/vinyl.
Front and Rear Lights by Qart Exclusive Tuning (Designed by Me) - http://www.qart.az/en/


_Modified by SeymuR at 5:50 AM 2-16-2010_


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

Where did you get the badgeless grill?


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Matte Passat CC V6 (SeymuR)*

Nice work....
Is the badgeless grill available somewhere in EU or is this custom too?
Show us the back lights...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i really like the car man. a lot of work went into it...but it looks funny sitting up at stock height...
anything inside the cabin done?


----------



## jy211 (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

yeah more info on the grille


----------



## elb01 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Matte Passat CC V6 (SeymuR)*

Yeah, grill, grill, who's got the grill?


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

nice touch


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (fookerbob)*

Making one yourself wouldn't be too difficult. You'd just need to buy another stock one, remove the emblem and then plastic weld in bars that you cut from the extra grill, sand and paint.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Mean looking


----------



## jt203 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Matte Passat CC V6 (SeymuR)*

Looks like it's off the set of Knight Rider... 
Where's David Hasselhoff ?!?!


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

*Re: Matte Passat CC V6 (SeymuR)*

Are those are RZD (Rossiyskie Zheleznie Dorogi) train carts?


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Making one yourself wouldn't be too difficult. You'd just need to buy another stock one, remove the emblem and then plastic weld in bars that you cut from the extra grill, sand and paint.
 easy peasy... hell, send me 2 grills and a case of beer and i'll do it for any of you







+material... and a spare grill for myself that is hah


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Matte Passat CC V6 (jt203)*

Not to take anything away from the result (I kind of like it) but that is exactly what I was thinking. It needs an LED scanner.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: Matte Passat CC V6 (Scott Evil)*

fine, I'll be the first one to say it: Drop it!







Just joking, looks killer... & murdered at the same time


----------



## blackbearCC (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks cool - but Photoshop . . .


----------



## danyvw (Nov 29, 2009)

*The Grill*

Hey, please answer about the Grill, where did you buy it?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (blackbearCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackbearCC* »_Looks cool - but Photoshop . . .

What are you talking about?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_i really like the car man. a lot of work went into it...but it looks funny sitting up at stock height...
anything inside the cabin done?



_Quote, originally posted by *RafaGolfBr* »_fine, I'll be the first one to say it: Drop it!







Just joking, looks killer... & murdered at the same time 


well you were technically the first. i was just trying to be nice about it ha ha...you know like a hint


----------



## SeymuR (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Matte Passat CC V6 (mdtony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdtony* »_Nice work....
Is the badgeless grill available somewhere in EU or is this custom too?
Show us the back lights...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It`s custom.


----------



## SeymuR (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_i really like the car man. a lot of work went into it...but it looks funny sitting up at stock height...
anything inside the cabin done?

I have already ordered Eibach Pro Kit Springs (25mm)








Nothing yet inside, but I plan to add R-Line Steering wheel soon


----------



## SeymuR (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Making one yourself wouldn't be too difficult. You'd just need to buy another stock one, remove the emblem and then plastic weld in bars that you cut from the extra grill, sand and paint.

Absolutely correct) But we didn`t buy extra grill, work was done at the stock.


----------



## SeymuR (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Matte Passat CC V6 (EUROBORA8V)*

nu tipa togo))) photo shoot for kalender


----------



## SeymuR (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Matte Passat CC V6 (mdtony)*

There r an Old pics. Now rims r black and the rear badge painted in matte.

























































_Modified by SeymuR at 9:08 PM 2-17-2010_


_Modified by SeymuR at 9:08 PM 2-17-2010_


----------



## comcf (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Matte Passat CC V6 (SeymuR)*

Looks perfect. Can you tell us about how they did the grill?


----------



## SeymuR (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Matte Passat CC V6 (comcf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *comcf* »_Looks perfect. Can you tell us about how they did the grill?

Unfortunately I have not seen the process, only gave the idea of design


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ha ha well suspension of some sort is needed b/c the car looks so goofy that high and looking far from stock lol
as for the R line steering wheel...yeah, those are super nice looking but are expensive!


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

You guys have to keep in mind the roads that are left from the old Soviet Era, SeymuR correct me if I am wrong... if you go too low you'll leave your bumper on the road somewhere....


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: Matte Passat CC V6 (SeymuR)*

I love how you added the city lights. Looks amazing.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Matte Passat CC V6 (Ween2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ween2010* »_I love how you added the city lights. Looks amazing.

Those are standard on the Xenons, they act as the DRL even on the NA spec lights if I am not mistaken.


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mdtony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdtony* »_
. if you go too low you'll leave your bumper on the road somewhere....









Yeah that will happen in Jersey and the 5 boroughs








But the car is not stock height...looks like a CC ordered into Stealth Rec duty...different from the usual...


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kaysid)*

ARMENIA power!!!! I LIIIIIKE!


----------



## skyline513 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

That looks sick!! Very nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SeymuR (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ARMENIA power!!!! I LIIIIIKE!

Azerbaijan!!!


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SeymuR)*

oh yes, Baku







my bad! I have a few girl friends from Baku


----------



## Vitalijs_Avanesovs (Sep 15, 2009)

Zachjotnoje Avto. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I skolko po denjgam jesli nesekret, za pljonku i fari?








Postavj na Drive 2 ru 5 garantirovana


----------



## vagfolife (Apr 14, 2008)

that ish is dope man. love the matte black with the red. keep up the look


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

really feeling the black really nice but honestly springs wont be enough this car needs to be slammed


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: (2LODubster)*

looks like a euro knight rider


_Modified by steaguejr at 10:55 AM 3-2-2010_


----------



## mciggy (Nov 27, 2010)

malodets, looks super sick. did u do the grille urself?


----------



## grine19 (May 10, 2009)

HENCEFORTH IT SHALL BE KNOWN AS THE DARTH MAUL CC....That is all


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

sick headlights!


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Ummmmmm slam it. 25mm is no where near low enough. Hers some inspiration of low










Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah. It needs to be lowered because the stock height is ruining the look.


----------

